
Hear the sound of the Magnetic field around Comet 67P - srikar
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/11/11/the-singing-comet/
======
paxtonab
Reminder: Plasma is the fourth state of matter, an electrically conductive gas
that can carry magnetic fields and electrical currents.

